# Weekly competition 2007-31 (2,3,3OH,4,5,BF,SQ1,MG,FMC,MM,PM)



## AvGalen (Sep 10, 2007)

Let's consider this the 2nd (and final) practise competition before the Polish Open:

*2x2x2*
*1. *L2 F2 D' L' B R' D' L B D2 L' U2 L2 B U L' U' F2 D' F' R2 U L U L
*2. *F' U2 R2 F U R' U' R' B R2 U B' R2 D2 R' U' R' U2 L B' L2 U2 L2 B2 D2
*3. *D2 R' U2 L' U R2 D R U' R U F U2 R U2 R F R2 D2 L B D' L2 D B'
*4. *R' D' B U' R2 D R' B' D' L2 D2 F R2 D' B' U' L U' B' U2 F2 L2 F L' F'
*5. *R' D' R' D2 L2 U B2 D' F' L' F' D B' R B D L2 B' D2 F D B' R2 F R2

*3x3x3*
*1. *R2 D2 U F U2 B2 F D U' L' B F' U' L F U' R2 U' R B' F D2 F D U'
*2. *B2 F2 D' U F2 D2 L2 D' L' R F2 D2 R D2 U2 L2 R B' D2 U2 R2 F' U' B2 L
*3. *L D' B D L2 D' B2 D U2 B F' D U' L R2 D F2 R D B' F' L' R2 B2 R'
*4. *L' R2 D L F' U' B' U' R D2 L' R D L R U' B' L B F2 D2 B' D2 U' L'
*5. *D' B F U' B' F2 R2 F' D' L R' U L' U L2 R2 D2 U' L' R D2 U' F D2 U'

*3x3x3 One Handed*
*1. *B' F2 U' R F' D2 U2 F2 L D U B2 F' U' B D B2 D' U2 B' D F D U L
*2. *F2 U2 L R' B' F' R2 D2 F' D2 U' F' L R2 B F' R2 U' R2 B' F R2 B' U R2
*3. *D' U' B F' R2 F L R' U2 B F L2 D' U B2 R U B L R2 B L U2 B F
*4. *D B2 D U' L D' R B' D B' D2 B' F2 L' R D F U L' F D' L U L2 U2
*5. *L U L' U F' U L' F D2 R' U' R2 F D U R U' L' R2 D' F' D' U' F D

*4x4x4*
*1. *u' F R' B2 F U2 F' R' F2 D L' R U' B' f2 F2 L2 F R2 B f F2 u' f2 F2 L B' L r' R2 f' F u' B f F2 R' U' f' r'
*2. *U2 F L' f' F2 L' r R D' u' r u2 U' r2 D2 u2 U' R' D2 B2 f D' B R f F' D' B' U2 r B2 F2 L' D u' r2 u2 U' L B'
*3. *L' r2 R2 D u' f' R2 u2 f' U2 r2 R U2 R D2 u2 L R D' U' f u2 B2 L2 r2 R B' r2 f R' D2 u2 F' L D2 L' r2 R2 f2 F
*4. *u' F2 r' D u2 U R' B F2 D' F' u' B' U' f L B' r' R2 B f' D2 B' u2 f2 L2 r2 R f' L' f' F' r2 R2 f' F2 L2 R' u2 F'
*5. *B' f F' D' L r2 R B2 D' U' L2 B' D' r2 B' f F2 D u2 U2 B f2 L2 D' U2 r F' R u U' L r2 R2 u' f R' B' f r2 F

*5x5x5*
*1. *f r2 D' U2 B2 u2 L' F D2 L' l r' f l' u b D2 U r F' L F' D' u2 U l U' b2 U' F r2 f2 l2 D R' b2 f' D' B' f' D' l' r2 R B b f F d f' r U' l f' l2 R2 b2 L' b2 D'
*2. *U R2 D2 B2 d2 r' u' L d r2 f2 D2 d U' b2 L R u' r' u2 F' D l2 R' d u2 U R2 U2 L u B2 f u2 b' L R' B' f2 l2 B' b2 F2 D b f' F2 L' R2 D L r' R' u L' d B2 f2 F2 l
*3. *B U2 R2 B' d u' L2 r R B R2 D' b2 d2 l D B F2 R' D' b2 D' r R b2 F L R' u U2 L r R' D2 d2 u' U2 B b' F2 L u r' B2 b f2 F2 R u r D2 d2 u U L2 b' L' U' l U2
*4. *D d' u' U' L' r' U2 l2 r D r' B2 u2 F2 r f L' l B2 l2 d' u2 L2 r' R' b' U2 l b f2 F d2 B2 b' f F' l' r R' U l' r' D U r' u2 l' f' d b F2 U2 b2 u2 l' U' b' D d U
*5. *d' U B f r' b' d2 R u2 b' D' U' B b' f' l2 D' B' f' u' f' l' B2 b2 l r D2 d2 u2 U2 l2 b' d u' b d F2 L2 b' D' L' l r2 R B b' F2 r' R' U2 r' u' B L l2 b f R' B b'

*2x2x2 Blindfolded*
*1. *U F U' R D2 R2 D R B R2 B' D L B U' F' D2 L' B' L' B2 U2 F' R D2
*2. *L2 F D2 B2 U L U' L' D' B' U B' D2 B R B2 R2 F' L2 D' B2 R' B2 D2 L2

*3x3x3 Blindfolded*
*1. *L2 R U' L R2 U2 B' U2 R B2 F' U B2 F D2 B U' L2 R' B D' U2 B' L R2
*2. *L U' R2 D U2 F L' D' U2 B2 F U' F' L2 R2 B' F2 D B' U2 F L' R' F2 R2

*4x4x4 Blindfolded*
*1. *R B2 f F2 U' f' r' R' D F' r2 R2 U2 r2 B' r2 u2 U L R2 f r D B R B2 f F' u U' B' D B2 U' R2 D' u U' R' f
*2. *f2 r' R B F u U R2 U f L2 f L' r' D' L' r2 R' B' f2 R' B r' U L2 r' R2 u2 U f' D L r' R' u2 B f2 F R u

*5x5x5 Blindfolded*
*1. *B b2 L' l2 r2 R2 B' L2 U l2 D' R' D U2 b' d2 b L2 R b' L l D2 f2 l' F2 L D d' b f2 F L' B r D2 u' U B F U2 b' r' B2 b' f' F r2 b2 f' R B b2 l2 r R' B2 u2 B' U'
*2. *U l d B u r' B b' D' L2 R' b2 f' F d' u' U2 b' D2 u l2 D' l F L' D' B L' l' r D f2 L2 R' U L2 R' D d R U2 L l' r2 D2 d u2 U2 b' F2 u2 l F' d2 r B2 F2 R U L

*Square-1*
*1. */ 0,6 / 3,3 / 0,3 / -3,2 / -2,4 / -1,4 / 0,4 / -3,0 / 6,5 / 0,1 / -4,0 / 3,0 / 0,1 / 0,4 / -2,0 / 3,4 / -4,0
*2. *0,5 / -2,3 / 3,3 / 0,1 / 2,4 / 2,0 / 4,0 / 5,0 / 6,0 / 0,1 / 0,3 / 0,2 / 0,4 / -2,0 / -4,0 / -2,2 / -2,4 / -1,0
*3. */ 0,3 / -5,3 / 0,3 / 0,3 / 0,2 / -2,0 / 0,3 / 0,5 / -2,3 / 0,4 / 0,4 / 0,3 / -2,2 / -2,4 / 3,0 / -4,0 / 2,2 /
*4. *0,-3 / 6,0 / -3,3 / 1,0 / -2,4 / 0,2 / 4,2 / 0,2 / 0,2 / 0,2 / 0,4 / 6,0 / 0,4 / -4,0 / 5,2 / 0,4 / 6,2 / -2,0
*5. *-3,3 / 3,0 / -5,2 / 2,4 / 0,2 / -2,2 / 6,2 / 6,0 / 6,4 / -4,0 / 2,0 / -2,2 / 6,3 / 2,3 / 4,0 / 6,0

*Magic *(Just do 5 solves)
*1. *
*2. *
*3. *
*4. *
*5. *

*MegaMinx *(If you don't know notation, learn it from the WCA! Scrambling MegaMinx is a pain in the ....)
*1. *A E b4 c2 a2 e d2 a2 e3 C2 e2 f2 b3 a2 d3 a3 f2 D e f4 D4 d4 f b3 c2 e2 C2 D4 b4 a4 b E e4 B C4 f4 e2 f4 a3 c2 e B3 D A c4 b e3 C2 F4 f2 a2 c3 E a4 e4 a b3 D3 b2 f2
*2. *a2 e4 d2 c f e4 d2 e2 B4 F c3 a f3 b4 c f4 D4 b2 c3 d f4 b3 d4 F4 E4 a4 e3 C f2 D4 b4 E4 c4 b2 c4 E F4 E c2 f4 D3 E4 a2 f3 C b e B2 d2 f D C3 e f2 e f2 a4 d4 e B3
*3. *C B2 b4 e2 a b3 d4 B4 F4 f4 C2 c3 e4 a2 e f a b D d c3 b4 e3 B F f2 e2 B4 A3 c F3 B2 f4 b3 f4 C2 f3 b3 a3 b3 a2 c2 a2 b3 E A4 b2 E c3 b a2 f4 b2 c a4 d4 F3 A4 b e4
*4. *E c4 d B4 f3 C2 e f4 b4 e B e4 B F2 a4 d3 a2 c a3 c F2 b2 c4 d f b f4 D4 A3 a c2 d2 c3 d2 f4 C4 d2 F3 E2 F4 b3 f3 C4 E3 D C3 e3 d f3 D3 d4 e2 B b a3 b2 e3 C4 F3 d
*5. *A3 e3 a e2 C4 F A3 B3 A3 C3 c E f D3 b2 D A3 d4 e3 C3 e C2 a4 b D2 F f2 C3 b2 f2 e4 C3 e2 B3 F e2 B3 C d4 f b3 d3 c3 d2 B3 b4 c3 F e3 C4 F2 c2 E3 a4 c F4 d2 B f2 b4

*PyraMinx *(If you don't know notation, learn it from the WCA! It's really easy. The first (small) letters are for the tips, then come the normal moves)
*1. *l r' b u' U' L' B L B' R' U' R' L B R L U' B U R 
*2. *u' U L' R' L R B R U B' R' L' R' B' R' L' R B U' B' 
*3. *l r' R U' R U L U R' L' B R' U' R' B U' L' U L' R' 
*4. *u B' U' R' L R B L' R' U L U' B U R L' U L' R' L 
*5. *r' R B L R L' B' R U' B' U' R U B U' B' L' U R L' 

*Fewest Moves*
*1. *B2 F2 L2 B F2 L' B2 D' U F2 R' D U' B R D U2 L2 R' U B' L' R' F' L B2 F2 U' L' R2 U F2 L R2 B2 L' R' U F L' R' B' L' B2 U (45 moves original)
B F L2 B D' R' B' D' U' R U' L D F2 R' D B' R (18 moves optimal solution, easier to apply multiple times)

All results sofar are online and I will try to get last weeks results done tomorrow. They will become available at http://www.speedsolving.com/showthread.php?t=607

As always: Competition starts now and ends sunday/monday nightchange (officialy), but I will only close a competition after the new one is on-line. That will probably be on monday/tuesday nightchange because I will be driving back from the Polish Open on Monday and won't have internet in the car.

This weeks competition still doesn't include some Other events for competition yet because they haven't gotten 10 or more votes yet. If you want more events, please vote in that topic! Some puzzles ALMOST have the 10 votes, so you can make the difference!


----------



## AvGalen (Sep 10, 2007)

*Fewest Moves Analysis*

Reserved for Fewest Moves analysis. I will update this frequently. If you particpate in Fewest Moves, check this post to see if your results are valid!

Erik: 37 moves
Solution: R'U x'y2 DF2RU'R2U2R y' U2 L'U2LD2y F2 uR'FRu'F2 R'D'RUR'DR zy FR2FL'F'R2FLF2
Simplified solution: R' U F D2 L B' L2 B2 L B2 U' B2 U F2 D2 F U' L U F' D2 L' F' L B L' F L B U2 B D' B' U2 B D B2
Explanation: 
Cross + 1 corner: R'U x'y2 DF2
2 edges: RU'R2U2R y'
1 edge: U2L'U2LD2 y
Pair + LL edges: F2 u R'FR u' F2
2 corners: R'D'RUR'DR zy
3 corners: FR2FL'F'R2FLF2

Jack: 33 moves
Solution: x2 F' B' R U2 R' U2 x y' L F L' R2 F2 z' y' U' L F' L' F' L' U L U2 L' x' U' L F' U' D R F' U R' F U D'
Simplified solution: B' F' R D2 R' D2 D L D' U2 L2 U' R B' R' B' R' U R U2 R' F' R U' F' B L U' F L' U F B' 
Explanation:
2x2x2: x2 F' B' R U2 R' U2
2x2x3: x y' L F L' R2 F2
F2L: z' y' U' L F' L' F' L' U L U2 L'
Orient edges: x' U' L F' U' D R F' U R' F U D'

vlarsen: 38 moves
Solution: RF2L2FR'F'L2S'(z)R B2LU'L'UL2 U'B'LUL'BUBU2B'U'BU2B' R'F2LFL'FRU
Simplified solution: R F2 L2 F R' F' L2 B' F R B2 L U' L' U L2 U' B' L U L' B U B U2 B' U' B U2 B' R' F2 L F L' F R U 
Explanation:
2x2x2: RF2L2FR'F'L2S'(z)R
2x2x3: B2LU'L'UL2
F2L: U'B'LUL'BUBU2B'U'BU2B'
OLL: R'F2LFL'FRU

ExoCorsair: 45 moves
Solution: F' B2 R' B R y2 D R D' U2 R F R U L' U2 L U' L' R U' R' L F U F' U2 y' R' F R F' U' y2 L F R' F' L' F' D2 B' L' B D2 F' R F2
Simplified solution: F' B2 R' B R D L D' U2 L B L U R' U2 R U' R' L U' L' R B U B' U2 B' R B R' U' B L F' L' B' L' D2 R' B' R D2 L' F L2
Explanation:
2x2x2 Block: F' B2 R' B R y2
Extending block: D R D' U2
X-cross, F2L pairs: R F R U L' U2 L U' L' R U' R' L
Set-up: F U F' U2 y'
Insert last pair: R' F R F' U' y2
PLL, F perm, OLL skipped: L F R' F' L' F' D2 B' L' B D2 F' R F2

hait2: 42 moves
Solution: B2 F' R' B R2 x' B U2 L B' l' L' U2 L2 B L U B' U B U' B U B' y2 L' d' R d L U' L' B' L U' L' B L' F2 L B' L' F2 L2
Simplified solution: B2 F' R' B R2 D B2 L D' R' L' U2 L2 B L U B' U B U' B U B' R' U' F U R U' R' F' R U' R' F R' B2 R F' R' B2 R2 
Explanation:
2x2x2: B2 F' R' B R2
2x2x3: x' B U2 L B' l' L'
3rd pair: U2 L2 B L U B' U B
4th pair: U' B U B'
OLL: y2 L' d' R d L U' L' B' L
PLL: U' L' B L' F2 L B' L' F2 L2

masterofthebass: 46 moves (after small correction)
Solution: U' R' U' R U2 L' F' L' B L' E2 R2 y' R U2 R2 U' R F' U F R' U R r U r' R U R' U' r U' r' U y' L' U2 L U L' U2 R U' L U R'
Simplified solution: U' R' U' R U2 L' F' L' B L' U2 D2 L2 B U2 B2 U' B R' U R B' U B F R F' B U B' U' F R' F' U L' U2 L U L' U2 R U' L U R' 
Explanation:
Double x-cross: U' R' U' R U2 L' F' L' B L' E2 R2
3rd Pair: y' R U2 R2 U' R F' U F
4th Pair: R' U R
OLL: r U r' R U R' U' r U' r (this is where the error is. the last r should be r')
PLL: U y' L' U2 L U L' U2 R U' L U R'

AvGalen: 39 moves
Solution: F' B R' B2 R D L U2 D' L B L U2 L U' L' R' U2 R U2 B' R B R' F U R U' R' F2 L F' R2 F L' F' R2 F2 U' 
Simplified solution: F' B R' B2 R D L U2 D' L B L U2 L U' L' R' U2 R U2 B' R B R' F U R U' R' F2 L F' R2 F L' F' R2 F2 U' 
Explanation:
2x2x2 (5): F' B R' B2 R
2x2x3 (4): D L U2 D'
Cross (3): L B L
3rd pair (4): U2 L U' L'
4th pair (8): R' U2 R U2 B' R B R'
OLL (5): F U R U' R'
PLL (10): F2 L F' R2 F L' F' R2 F2 U'


----------



## Sin-H (Sep 10, 2007)

2x2x2
Average: 8.03
Times: 8.15 7.29 (7.25) (9.13) 8.64

3x3x3
Average: 15.70
Times: (15.06) 15.80 16.07 15.23 (16.74)

3x3x3 OH
Average: 32.75
Times: 34.88 31.85 31.53 (39.63) (28.70)

...
All the 3 went INCREDIBLY GOOD!

A Sub-35 OH average!
...


----------



## Erik (Sep 10, 2007)

Erik Akkersdijk:

pyra: 13.68, 12.03, (7.15), 9.84, (14.34)=> 11.85
sq-1: 48.96, (32.75), 35.33, 43.8, (57.63) => 42.70
2x2: (7.44), (3.72), 4.63, 4.77, 4.65 => 4.68
3x3: 13.09, 13.18, (14.15), 13.25, (11.91)=>13.17 decent
OH: 26.81, (24.71), (29.41), 25.19, 26.16=> 26.05
4x4: 57.67 (P), (53.18), 54.40 (O), (61.61) (O), 58.27 (O)=>56.78
5x5: 1:52.36, 1:54.69, 1:48.28, (1:55.78), (1:39.78)=> 1:51.78
--BLD--
2x2a: 35.52
2x2b: DNF I have no idea what went wrong :S 6 sec memo
3x3a: 4:31.05 First FULL TuRBo solve!!!
3x3b: 2:42.71 just wanted to see how fast I was still with oldschool 
pochmann 
--FMC--
R'U x'y2 DF2RU'R2U2R y' U2 L'U2LD2y F2 uR'FRu'F2 R'D'RUR'DR zy FR2FL'F'R2FLF2 = 37
Explanation:
After doing CF last week I decided to do EF this week 
(1)I first went for the easiest cross which was orange and I could solve one corner with it too which was nice.
R'U x'y2 DF2
(2)solve 2 edges with
RU'R2U2R y'
(3) now I puzzled a bit I wanted to keep that pair in the LF slot but I could find a good way to continute after LF'L'F so I tried 
U2L'U2LD2 y
(4) again I puzzled a bit here but surprisingly the edge orientation alg I know for this case also solves the edges 
F2 u R'FR u' F2
(5) now I could nicely solve 3 corners with:
R'D'RUR'DR zy
(6) and finally I found a nice commutator like thing to solve the last 3 corners quite fast. After F the right 2 corners are interchangable with R2:
FR2FL'F'R2FLF2
I have to say I was quite surprised with the result of a great 37 moves!


----------



## masterofthebass (Sep 10, 2007)

Dan Cohen

2x2x2
Average: 7.73
8.18, 7.56, (5.69), (8.31), 7.44

3x3x3
Average: 18.60
16.21, 20.40, (16.02), (24.16), 19.18

yes... finally. The first one was a PLL skip, but everything else wa normal. 

3x3x3 OH
Average: 57.39
54.58, (46.25), (1:09.69), 52.42, 1:05.16

ow... my hand still hurts even though I did this second.

4x4x4
Average: 1:25.81
(1:09.75), (1:35.60 O), 1:34.80 O, 1:14.15 P, 1:28.47 P

my new PB... It would have been 1:08 but my stackmat's acting up and I used my keyboard. Those middle 2 were just off.

5x5x5 
Average: 2:15.46
(2:29.09), (2:04.55), 2:11.63, 2:08.50, 2:26.26

first ant last were not good, all the others were done sub 1:40 edges+centers.

Pyraminx
Average: 12.36
11.97, (15.61), (11.60), 12.49, 12.63

Square-1
Average: 1:25.61
1:00.57, (59.88), 1:31.24, 1:25.01, (1:44.48)

w/e

---BLD---

2x2x2:
1. 46.27
2. DNF

3x3x3:
1. 2:23.29
2. DNF


----------



## AvGalen (Sep 10, 2007)

Congrats on the sub-20 Dan!


----------



## masterofthebass (Sep 10, 2007)

Thanks Arnaud. I've been doing it in avgs of 12 just not for the comp. i would like to be the first to congradulate jon on the sub-2. He beat me to it. I was pretty close too.


----------



## ExoCorsair (Sep 10, 2007)

2x2x2: 9.58
(11.76) 10.70 (7.02) 7.18 10.87

WOW, BRUNO/PI OLL EVERYTIME. T_T

3x3x3: 23.10
24.04 20.84 23.43 (17.27) (24.13)

Sub-13 F2L every time, yay. 4th solve was an OLL skip, yay. 

3x3x3 OH: 1:05.59
1:08.22 (57.19) 1:10.33 (DNF) 58.22

Woot, two sub-1's. 

4x4x4: 1:43.16
1:45.08 1:42.45 1:41.95 (1:28.09) (1:50.71)

4th solve had sub-45 centers + edges. 

5x5x5: 2:14.41
2:16.72 2:09.43 2:17.08 (1:55.76) (2:19.49)

WHOO, FIRST SUB-2!!! 

2x2x2 BLD: 1:06.83
DNF 1:06.83


----------



## AvGalen (Sep 10, 2007)

Dan, It seems you have improved more on 3x3x3 and Jon has improved more on 5x5x5. If you get your edge-pairing faster and Jon gets his 3x3x3 faster you can probably both do sub-2. I still have a lot of catching up to do on 5x5x5. My centers are just to slow. If I do a 50+60+50 solve I am happy lately.


----------



## Jack (Sep 10, 2007)

Jack Moseley

2x2x2
Average: 8.66
Times: (7.55), 9.18, 8.11, 8.69, (9.66)

On the permuting part, I am really slow when you just have to switch two in the same layer, and I got that case on all solves but the first... 

3x3x3
Average: 19.45
Times: 19.68, (17.06), 17.33, 21.33, (24.13)

Could have been better, but I had bad crosses and several N perms...

3x3x3 OH
Average: 31.98
Times: 31.22, (23.19), (39.31), 33.58, 31.13

Awesome! New PB on the second solve, and sub 32 average!

4x4x4
Average: 1:25.53
Times: 1:25.13 P, 1:24.63 OP, (1:33.22 OP), (1:21.52), 1:26.83 P

5x5x5
Average: 3:00.07
Times: 2:38.61, (4:29.90), (2:30.31), 3:15.53, 3:06.06

Two really good solves, two okay solves, and one horrible solve! I screwed up on the last move for the edges and had to redo a bunch of centers and most of the edges.

Square-1
Average: 1:06.91
Times: 1:14.53, (47.09), (1:42.02), 57.22, 1:08.97

Parities on the first, third and fifth solves.

Megaminx
Average: 2:49.08
Times: 2:54.40, (3:12.72), (2:36.47), 2:45.09, 2:47.75

This average is better than my old PB!

Fewest Moves
33 moves
2x2x2: x2 F' B' R U2 R' U2
2x2x3: x y' L F L' R2 F2
F2L: z' y' U' L F' L' F' L' U L U2 L'
Orient edges: x' U' L F' U' D R F' U R' F U D'

Done in about 25 minutes. I found a pretty good 2x2x3, then when I was finishing the F2L I saw a lot of LL blocks floating around, but since I didn't know what to do with them I just finished the F2L, and amazingly they arranged themselves into a solved LL except for 2 edges oriented wrong! I oriented them using an easy commutator, cancelling out two moves.

BLD

2x2x2: 1:18.02
2x2x2: 49.86

3x3x3: DNF (4:51.36)
3x3x3: DNF (5:14.68)

I think both 3x3s were off by parity algs.

I am skipping magic this week, because mine nearly broke and is feeling pretty fragile right now.


----------



## AvGalen (Sep 10, 2007)

Switching 2 adjacent is easy and reasonably fast (T-Perm or corner 3-cycle), but 2 opposites is bad. If you use Ortega you can avoid 2 opposites by building exactly 1 horizontal bar on the D-Layer. I used that tactic at the Lyon Open and it worked out great!


----------



## tim (Sep 10, 2007)

Tim Habermaas

*2x2x2*
Average: 17.27
(12.25) (21.35) 17.79 17.13 16.88

*3x3x3*
Average: 23.50
(27.29) 24.31 (22.31) 22.55 23.62

*3x3x3 OH*
Average: 2:01.88
1:59.21 (2:17.06) 2.13.73 (1:20.16) 1:52.65
It hurts like hell...

*4x4x4*
Average: 3:58.79
(4:37.80) (3:43.31) 3:59.20 3:46.19 4:10.99

*2x2x2 BLD*
Best: 1:04.79
1:04.79 DNF

*3x3x3 BLD*
Best: 2:46.33
2:46.33 3:57.58
I went slow at my first solve and fast at my last one. Unfortunately i had to rememorize the entire cube :/.
The corners slows me down a lot. These were the last solves at which i used 3-cycle for corners .


----------



## masterofthebass (Sep 11, 2007)

actually arnaud, my 3x3 on my 5x5 is not too great. I can avg like low 30s-35 during solves. My edges do end up being done under 1:40, which meas i need to be around 20 seconds for a sub-2... but I just can't get it done. Sometimes my 3x3 even gets up to the 40s. My centers have gotten better, almost always low or sub 40. My edges just need to get sub 60 and I'm set. And again, I have been practicing the 3x3 the most. Especially with all my big cubes broken. My next thing is probably to learn Guimond.


----------



## Jack (Sep 11, 2007)

AvGalen said:


> Switching 2 adjacent is easy and reasonably fast (T-Perm or corner 3-cycle), but 2 opposites is bad. If you use Ortega you can avoid 2 opposites by building exactly 1 horizontal bar on the D-Layer. I used that tactic at the Lyon Open and it worked out great!



I only had the one where you switch two adjacent, but for me that is much slower than switching two in each layer, and probably most of those solves could have been around 7 seconds. I just timed myself on both and the two adjacent switch move usually took about 2.5 seconds, whereas one adjacent switch took about 3.5-4. By the way, I use Guimond so I can't avoid that case very well.


----------



## hdskull (Sep 11, 2007)

Sikan Li

3x3x3: (20.80), 21.66, (24.88), 23.30, 21.44 => 22.13

finally got my 3x3 back, okay considering 1 week of no cubing.


----------



## ExoCorsair (Sep 11, 2007)

masterofthebass said:


> my 3x3 on my 5x5 is not too great. I can avg like low 30s-35 during solves.



That is enough to sub-2, apparently.



masterofthebass said:


> My edges do end up being done under 1:40, which meas i need to be around 20 seconds for a sub-2... but I just can't get it done.



So work on centers and edge pairing.



masterofthebass said:


> My edges just need to get sub 60 and I'm set.



Bingo. 
Although a sub-35 center would help too.


----------



## masterofthebass (Sep 11, 2007)

... If I was at 35/60 would put me at 1:45, which is where I'm at now. So therefore, I would get a 2:10ish avg, which is still respectable. (top 15 in the world  )


----------



## ExoCorsair (Sep 11, 2007)

masterofthebass said:


> ... If I was at 35/60 would put me at 1:45, which is where I'm at now. So therefore, I would get a 2:10ish avg, which is still respectable. (top 15 in the world  )



Actually, it'll put you at 1:*3*5.

So, um, what's up with the 2:2x.xx solves you had? :confused:
Maybe you should work on consistency first...?


----------



## FrankMorris (Sep 12, 2007)

Frank Morris

2x2 - (10.08), (5.83), 6.53, 5.84, 6.00 = 6.12 avg
3x3 - (17.31), 14.75, 14.72, 16.11, (13.69) = 15.19 avg
4x4 - (50.34), 56.86, (60.50), 52.33, 50.61 = 53.27 avg
5x5 - (1:55.18), 1:49.15, 1:41.44, 1:50.90, (1:40.08) = 1:47.16 avg

I couldn't really be much happier with my results. My 3x3 was a little iffy. Looking forward to meeting you all in a couple of weeks!


----------



## ExoCorsair (Sep 12, 2007)

Wow, those are some really awesome times, Frank. Going for the 4x4x4 WR in addition to reclaiming the 5x5x5 one?


----------



## FrankMorris (Sep 12, 2007)

Actually, I really want to regain the national records... If world records come with it, then that would be a great bonus. I really have focused on the 4x4 though. I changed the pace of my solve and it worked wonders.


----------



## ExoCorsair (Sep 12, 2007)

With times like those, it shouldn't be a problem for you at all!

Good luck at Worlds!


----------



## AvGalen (Sep 12, 2007)

Nice to have you back Frank.

If I sum all are your averages it is almost a sub-3 average for the 2-3-4-5-relay 

I look forward to meeting you at Worlds. Too bad you weren't at the US Open this year.


----------



## masterofthebass (Sep 12, 2007)

yeah... crazy. And I just can't type. Those 2:2x.xx solves were not normal for the time. The first one I just wasn't warmed up, and the last one, apparently my centers or edges had a mix-up in them. Looking at Frank's times, he varied by 15 sec, and I just had a 25 second variable. O well, I actually sent my replacement pieces for my big cubes to the wrong address, so I don't have my rubik's for another week. Hopefully then I can pull something out.


----------



## gavnasty (Sep 12, 2007)

3x3x3
Average: 37.62
Times: 38.31, (29.83), 40.81, (41.19), 33.73

3x3x3 OH
Average: 2:18.38
Times: 2:37.99, (2:55.62), 2:07.89, 2:09.27, (1:55.73)

i think i'm improving my OH...


----------



## Erik (Sep 12, 2007)

Hey Frank, slow down a bit please!


----------



## joey (Sep 12, 2007)

*3x3:* 20.58 (14.47) 17.61 (23.31) 17.94 *Average:* 18.71
Whhaaaat? Like no warmup, and I get sub19? I'm confused!

*3x3 OH:* 1:00.28 (1:01.52) 59.94 1:00.03 (46.28) *Average:* 1:00.83
I'm tempted to call this a sub60 avg! I dropped the cube on that 46 aswell, maybe could have been sub40 or so. I don't practice this properly, so I'm ahppy with whatever I get!

*2x2:* (16.41) 07.77 (7.42) 10.15 9.13 *Average:* 9.01
I try Intuitive Ortega(or Guimond) on the first one, It didn't work too well! The third was 1 look LL! Sub10, so meh!

*2x2 BLD:* (38.01) (34.56) *Best:* 34.56
Sub40, again! Memo on the second one was 10.08 + 24.48 execution.

*3x3 BLD:* DNF DNF
Arggh, baad. It was too late when I tried, too hard to concentrate.


----------



## KJiptner (Sep 13, 2007)

*3x3x3*
Avg: 19.06
Times: (23.81) 20.14 (18.14) 18.27 18.78
Bad start, good finish


----------



## dbeyer (Sep 14, 2007)

Frank!! See you at worlds!! Chris was telling me that you've got the ideas for some great sight seeing ... it'll be great to hang out with you there!! I will get up with you later!!


----------



## Rama (Sep 14, 2007)

*Rama Temmink

3x3 avg:*16.26

18.05 16.36 15.48 16.96 14.08

Still working on the G perms...


----------



## Mike Hughey (Sep 14, 2007)

Mike Hughey
2x2 Average: 12.77
Times: (18.65), 12.79, (9.13), 11.03, 14.50

3x3 Average: 32.60
Times: 33.59, 31.28, (45.26), 32.93, (30.64)
Hey - finally an improvement!!! I'm learning all my OLLs now - if I know the OLL, I'm usually in the 30-34 second range. If not, more like 40 seconds. So strange as it seems, learning the OLLs appears to be the easiest way for me to get to a 30-second average.

3x3 OH Average: 1:15.16
Times: 1:06.46, 1:05.57, 1:33.45, (1:03.48), (2:09.12)
The sub-1:10 ones were all OLLs I knew. The last one was essentially a double-solve (messed up one of those new OLLs  )

4x4 Average: 2:37.05
Times: 2:36.82 O, (2:11.84 O), (2:48.43 OP), 2:32.02 O, 2:42.30 P

5x5 Average: 3:50.90
Times: 3:47.39, (4:19.71), 3:47.20, (3:45.13), 3:58.12
Again, the 4:19 was a new OLL I messed up.

2x2 BLD Best: 1:13.92
2x2 BLD a: 1:33.64
2x2 BLD b: 1:13.92

3x3 BLD Best: 4:06.06
3x3 BLD a: 4:06.06
3x3 BLD b: DNF (4:05.01)
Disappointing.

4x4 BLD Best: 31:25.57
4x4 BLD a: DNF (30:07.13)
4x4 BLD b: 31:25.57
I consider this a milestone - this is the first time I ever finished a big cube BLD and was disappointed with the result - I was just too slow. I spent 15 minutes memorizing the first one, 17 minutes on the second one. On the second one, I mismemorized most of the edges and had to go back and rework my memorization when I was almost to the end of the long cycle.

5x5 BLD Best: 59:00.30
5x5 BLD a: 59:00.30
5x5 BLD b: DNF (53:29.64)
Finally under an hour. The first one was about 28:30 memorization time. And Arnaud, I did it about a minute after the alarm clock woke me up at 5 this morning. I had pre-scrambled it the night before so I didn't even have to scramble it first (it would have given me more time to wake up).  The second one was 27:15 memorization time, and I only had 3 center corners and 3 wing edges cycled wrong when I was done. I'm having problems doing this now because my Eastsheen cube is constantly on the verge of falling apart now. It's usually not a problem for 5x5x5 speedsolving, but it is a constant concern on BLD solving.

Fewest moves:
I don't even want to talk about it.


----------



## pjk (Sep 15, 2007)

*3x3 Speedsolve:*
19.01 (20.68) 19.29 (16.37) 17.09
Avg: 18.46
One of my worst avg's in awhile. Good practice though.

*3x3 OH:*
30.90 (26.62) 36.28 34.41 (39.11)
Avg: 33.59

New PB avg, and PB time. 26.62 is my new record, non-lucky. The 30.90 was a PLL skiip.


----------



## vlarsen (Sep 15, 2007)

Hey all, I'm rather new to the scene and this is my first competition. I 
couldn't compete in all the events because I only have a 3.3.3, which I still 
need to get lubricated.

Victor Larsen

3x3x3
Average: 56.47
Times: 59.54 53.45 56.42 (47.84) (62.15)

This is my first time averaging sub-60 for more than a few solves.

3x3x3 OH
Average: 199.52
Times: (305.48) (153.07) 183.98 256.20 158.39

Haha, these were my first 5 times ever trying one-handed. I dropped the 
cube so many times, 4 times on the first solve alone. I had to hold my arm 
away from me and locked so that I wouldn't try to use my chest to help a 
turn.

Fewest Moves: 38 moves
I used RF'R'B'R for the 2x2x2 initially, but extended it to the current
so that the 3-cycle I left at the end would only take 5 moves instead of the
9 to solve at the end.

RF2L2FR'F'L2S'(z)R---->10 moves 2x2x2
B2LU'L'UL2------------>16 moves 2x2x3
U'B'LUL'BUBU2B'U'BU2B'-->30 moves F2L (I'm not real good at this part yet)
R'F2LFL'FRU------------>38 moves OLL 

The PLL was skipped by making the first step long.

If anybody can give me some good tips on moving from 2x2x3 to F2L that
would be really cool.

I might give Blindfolded a first try later today, but that's unlikely to happen or
succeed.


----------



## masterofthebass (Sep 15, 2007)

Dan Cohen

Megaminx
Avg: 3:22.41
(3:57.96), 3:15.08, 3:32.35, (3:01.42), 3:19.80


I can't do magic this week because my stackmat is messed up, and I don't feel like getting a 3 sec avg. I was so close to beating Patrick this week. That would've been nice.


----------



## h3ndrik (Sep 15, 2007)

name hendrik wache

*3x3 speedsolve*
average 59.11
times 55.95 - (1:23.12) - (49.81) - 1:05.91 - 55.48 

hmm... some scrambles were quite difficult for me.


----------



## jeff081692 (Sep 16, 2007)

Jefferson James

3x3x3
Average= 35.74
(37.66), 36.19, 35.27 35.77, (35.08)

I just learned how to loosen the cube more and I lubed it again so I wasn't use to turning it that loose. I almost went down with each solve.


----------



## ExoCorsair (Sep 16, 2007)

Fewest Moves: 45 moves

2x2x2 Block: F' B2 R' B R y2
Extending block: D R D' U2
X-cross, F2L pairs: R F R U L' U2 L U' L' R U' R' L
Set-up: F U F' U2 y'
Insert last pair: R' F R F' U' y2
PLL, F perm, OLL skipped: L F R' F' L' F' D2 B' L' B D2 F' R F2

Very discouraging. Shortest I could come up with in the hour.


----------



## hait2 (Sep 16, 2007)

took a long undeserved break from cubing 

3x3x3
33.48
37.11
34.25
(27.71) accidental xcross 
(41.61) 
= 34.95

my first attempt at fmc, what a painful hour -_-;

B2 F' R' B R2 2x2x2 5
x' B U2 L B' l' L'	2x2x3 11
U2 L2 B L U B' U B	pair	19
U' B U B' f2l 23
y2
L' d' R d L U' L' B' L	OLL	32
U' 33
L' B L' F2 L B' L' F2 L2	PLL 42

42 total

spent a lot of time on the 3rd pair to get an oll that i know, blah
almost ran out of time. oh well


----------



## Worms (Sep 16, 2007)

My times

3x3
1. 24.47
2. (22.37)
3. 22.63
4. (25.79)
5. 23.81
Average-5: 23.636''

2x2
1. 8.07
2. (10.46)
3. 5.41
4. (4.79) PLL SKIP
5. 8.11
Average-5: 7.196

3x3 OH
1. 1'02.18
2. (1'11.22)
3. (54.70)
4. 1'7.77
5. 1'5.31
Average-5: 1'5.086''


----------



## masterofthebass (Sep 16, 2007)

I was bored so I tried FM

Double x-cross:
U' R' U' R U2 L' F 'L' B L' E2 R2 13
3rd Pair:
y' R U2 R2 U' R F' U F 8
4th Pair:
R' U R 3
OLL:
r U r' R U R' U' r U' r 10
PLL:
U y' L' U2 L U L' U2 R U' L U R' 12

46 moves

Thanks arnaud for teaching me the 2-gen H. It saved me 1 move. I guess it was pretty decent for the first time. The first x-cross actually came w/o any set-up and I just figured out the other in 5 moves. I just saved another move by doing the 3rd pair differently.


----------



## Karthik (Sep 17, 2007)

Karthik Puthraya
3x3x3 
(24.18), 27.18, 27.79, 30.11, (30.17)
Average: 28.35
Pretty decent for me.

3X3X3 OH:
(61.04), (51.21), 57.93, 52.36, 53.39
Average: 54.55

I was struggling for a sub-60 and see what I got!!


----------



## AvGalen (Sep 18, 2007)

Gilles, Clément and I did this weeks competition while driving back from the Polish Open. I will post our results tonight


----------



## masterofthebass (Sep 18, 2007)

It's not good to cube and drive at the same time... You could cause an accident


----------



## ExoCorsair (Sep 18, 2007)

masterofthebass said:


> It's not good to cube and drive at the same time... You could cause an accident



Hypocrite.


----------



## AvGalen (Sep 20, 2007)

Here we go:

name: Arnaud van Galen
2x2x2 : 9.41 (6.58) 6.93 9.96 (10.30) = 8.77
3x3x3 : 26.13 (25.91) (29.25) 26.14 27.40 = 26.56
3x3x3_oh : (50.79) 49.10 (42.15) 46.41 46.38 = 47.30
4x4x4 : 2:02.49(P) (2:03.08)(P) (1:37.07)(O) 1:49.17(P) 1:52.15(O) = 1:54.60
5x5x5 : (3:05.72) 2:57.41 2:49.92 3:00.53 (2:38.33) = 2:55.95
2x2x2_bf : DNF, DNF = DNF
3x3x3_bf : DNF, DNF = DNF
square1 : (1:10.18) 1:56.45(P) 1:29.12 1:27.62(P) (3:12.31)(PP) = 1:37.73
magic : 1.75 1.69 (1.66) 1.77 (2.07) = 1.74
megaminx : 4:35.50 (4:59.49) (3:48.26) 4:05.53 4:36.27 = 4:25.77
pyraminx : 19.98 (11.66) 16.15 (27.65) 12.75 = 16.29
fewest moves : 39
2x2x2 (5): F' B R' B2 R
2x2x3 (4): D L U2 D'
Cross (3): L B L
3rd pair (4): U2 L U' L'
4th pair (8): R' U2 R U2 B' R B R'
OLL (5): F U R U' R'
PLL (10): F2 L F' R2 F L' F' R2 F2 U'
(I also found this 41 mover
Cross + 3 Pairs (12): F' B' R D' B R' D B2 L' B' L' U' x'
4th Pair (7): R U2 R' U' R U R'
Good OLL (6): F U R U' R' F'
But a very bad PLL (16): L' U R U' L U L' U R' U' L U2 R U2 R' U2)

name: Clément Gallet
2x2x2 : 9.24 10.57 (6.16) (18.11) 7.83 = 9.21
3x3x3 : 19.33 (14.99) 16.91 15.90 (21.53) = 17.38
3x3x3_oh : (44.93) (27.48) 35.92 32.27 40.39 = 36.19
4x4x4 : 1:30.32 1:30.51 (1:50.01) (1:15.43) 1:34.95 = 1:31.93
2x2x2_bf : (47.48), (56.08) = 47.48
3x3x3_bf : (2:52.02), (3:01.76) = 2:52.02
square1 : 1:25.10 2:03.29 1:06.15 1:14.33 1:03.93 = 1:15.19

name: Gilles van den Peereboom
3x3x3 : (18.56) 16.99 (16.15) 17.89 16.29 = 17.06
3x3x3_oh : (27.98) 21.30 26.95 24.05 (19.04) = 24.10
3x3x3_bf : DNF, DNF = DNF

And I can assure the both of you that none of these results were done by a competitor that was driving at that moment  Are the both of you unhurt?


----------



## ExoCorsair (Sep 21, 2007)

AvGalen said:


> 4x4x4 : 2:02.49(P) (2:03.08)(P) (1:37.07)(O) 1:49.17(P) 1:52.15(O) = 1:54.60
> 5x5x5 : (3:05.72) 2:57.41 2:49.92 3:00.53 (2:38.33) = 1:55.95



Wow, your 5x5x5 is almost as fast as your 4x4x4!


----------



## AvGalen (Sep 21, 2007)

You spotted it 

I actually meant for masterofthebass to find this, but I guess you are almost twins.

Most of my times were not so good because I did them while driving/talking and the light was a little worse than at home


----------



## gillesvdp (Sep 24, 2007)

Oh thank you Arnaud for posting my times


----------



## Lt-UnReaL (Sep 27, 2007)

It's been a while since I participated in these competitions. 

3x3x3
Average: 26.14
Times: (23.03), 25.93, (26.71), 26.30, 26.19

bad


----------



## AvGalen (Sep 28, 2007)

You are a bit late, but I haven't processed the scores or closed this thread, so I will allow it.


----------

